# gravity lights



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gravitylight-2-made-in-africa#/story


This is just one thing the poor here in the US could use, but at what they cost it's a bit high for 20 minutes of light.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Compared to Africa, we have no 'poor' here.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

true but Africa has always been hunters and gathers, the USA not so much since the Mayflower came to its shores.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

but I guess my point of posting the link is people living on low or fixed income or just the people that want to live off grid would like to have some of the product introduced to help the third would folks, but for us to buy the products is cost prohibitive. And the poor here are not offered the products for free or reduced. The Bison deep well hand pump is something I think all well owners should have however the cost is way to much, solar is another think that sure would help my electric bill, but I would be long gone by the time I had the system paid off. So it's cheaper to buy electric. Same with the electric cars, I would never be able to afford that. So as the cost to have power, gas and water increases in the united states the very poor might be taken care of in shelters but not the folks that are just holding on. Is this what our government really wants for the people to stop using so much energy to save us all from global warming?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One thing people can do after insulating is to use solar for heating. It's a pretty simple DYI technology with lots of free plans available.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

by solar heating you mean by the sun?

not so much heat at night


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Forcast said:


> by solar heating you mean by the sun?
> 
> not so much heat at night


Yes but capturing and storing the heat from the sun. Even if a person doesn't store enough to last all night there is still a lot of savings available.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

I think it's great to start manufacturing in Africa.

Yet I don't get the product. It's a light, these days I can buy 10 Solar Lights at Walmart for $5 and they glow all night. Without lifting stuff.

I've got my whole garden lighted at night with $20, I know that's a lot of money in this countries, but not crazy much. 

With the Fundraiser money you could give a million people one solar light each. Don't see that happen with a gravity light.


----------

